# Need a good servo



## less than five (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys, Want to replace my servo in my 1/12 scale. There so many it's hard to choose. What servos are you running? Money is not a big problem something around, 60.00 Dollars. Thanks for input, your friend don.


----------

